# Nars Turkish Delight Dupe?



## njoy (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a MAC dupe for NARS Turkish Delight l/g. I don't like the smell of NARS l/g. Any recommendations? TIA!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Would like to know too. Also njoy what don't you like about the smell?


----------



## njoy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Would like to know too. Also njoy what don't you like about the smell?_

 
I can't describe it. It's like... bandaids? I don't know. I prefer MAC's vanilla smell they have. But I really do love the color of Turkish Delight.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Underage l/g is supposed to be a dupe


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

*i think C-Thru and Underage worn together look exactly like it*


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Bandaids yummy..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the colour of it too


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

I'd probably say Underage too. But Turkish Delight has maybe a little more pink to it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

I'd say Underage, too.  Benefit's Her Glossiness in Life on the A List is also pretty close.


----------



## *K_87* (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Underage or I think Angel Cream plushglass was recommended.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Ample Pink plushglass


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

fleshpot with angel cream plushglass is spot on , i love nars turkish delight its a really unique pigented gloss, underage is too sheer to be a dupe x


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

*~*Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Pout is *extremely* close to Nars Turkish Delight...it also has a scent that is similar to MAC glosses...HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NARS Turkish Delight Dupe?*

Turkish Delight is such a perfect color - Angel Cream is pretty close.

I agree...uggghhh I can't stand the smell or taste of NARS lipglosses

Bandaids....HAHAHAHAHAHA yea its somethin like that...yucky but I do love the colors


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 14, 2008)

Does any one know of a lipglass like it? Thankyou =o)


----------



## lexfunk (May 27, 2008)

*NARS Turkish Delight Dupe*

Hey Ladies!

I'm looking for a NARS Turkish Delight dupe from MAC.  I love the color...but just can't stand the smell.  I feel like it smells like rubber.

Anyways, I adore the smell and formulation of Mac Lipglosses and was hoping that you ladies could provide me with an alternative!

Thanks!!


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

*Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

i love the color of NARS Turkish delight gloss but ewww it stinks
im used to MACs vanilla scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which one is the closest
C-Thru
Florabundance
Underage
Oyster Girl

Thx


----------



## *K_87* (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

Underage. Florabundance is probably the next closest match, but is more peachy than pink.


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

i can tell you c-thru isn't pink at all, it's much more nude


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

I'd say underage too.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

i own turkish delight, c thru and underage and id say underage is the most similar but i wouldnt say its a proper dupe. i prefer turkish delight to underage because its not as sticky and looks a bit nicer and natural/sheer when its on.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

Florabundance with C-thru lightly on top


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Is one of these MAC glosses close to NARS turkish delight?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_i love the color of NARS Turkish delight gloss but ewww it stinks
im used to MACs vanilla scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





which one is the closest
C-Thru
Florabundance
Underage
Oyster Girl

Thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please do a search next time, as you can see this question has been asked numerous times. Thanks!


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a neutrogena lipgloss in groove today. It's exactly like turkish delight, just not as thick. I prefer groove over the nars!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

i just checked groove out. above is what it looks like! looks pretty close 4 the way cheaper price.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 18, 2009)

Trust me, IDENTICAL  lol and for not more than $8!!!


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know what the problem many have with NARS. I have a very sensitive nose and I don't think it has a weird smell at all. I think we all just love our Macs and have to compare stuff to it. Sure it doesn't have that vanilla smell, but thats okay. True, I love the thick lacquered feel of our Macgclosses, and Nars is a bit lighter and thinner in texture but I think its pretty good.


----------



## sja103 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_





i just checked groove out. above is what it looks like! looks pretty close 4 the way cheaper price._

 
What brand is this?

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who likes the taste and smell.. I could eat a whole tube. K well not actually but I like it haha.


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sja103* 

 
_What brand is this?

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who likes the taste and smell.. I could eat a whole tube. K well not actually but I like it haha._

 
It's Neutrogena.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 27, 2009)

minni4bebe or MissMochaXOXO or anyone else have a side by side swatch or comparison picture on their lips? curious to see


----------



## User35 (Apr 28, 2009)

i just bought that groove lipgloss and yeah it rocks..very very very similar to turkish delight.

I lost my turkish delight and was so stoked to see groove by neutrogena was a dupe I went out and bought it like 30 minutes later lol.....Im super glad i did, its damn near the same thing but cheap !


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_minni4bebe or MissMochaXOXO or anyone else have a side by side swatch or comparison picture on their lips? curious to see_

 
I'm sorry, I don't. But I was at sephora one day and had Groove with me, so I swatched them together. The only difference was that Groove is slightly thinner than Turkish Delight. HTH!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 26, 2009)

I just wanted to revive this thread. I bought both the Nars turkish delight, and neutrogenas lipgloss in groove. It is identical. It is so soooo close, the only teeny tiny difference is that the groove lipgloss has like a glittery element to it, while the nars does not. I put 1 lipgloss on my top lip, and the other on my bottom lip, it is seriously the same thing. So glad I found a cheap dupe!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Ashley hate to be a PITA but do u happen to have a swatches?


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 5, 2009)

^This is the closest I could find through google.






Groove:





Turkish Delight:





Turkish Delight 2:


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 6, 2009)

Groove has more of a shimmer and isn't as pigmented, Turkish delight is more milky in colour. Groove is lovely though.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 13, 2009)

I heard NYX lipgloss in beige is an exact match yeah?


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 18, 2009)

I found a nice dupe for Turkish Delight for those who like Victoria's Secret lipglosses. "Innocent" from the original VS (not Christian Siriano or Heidi Klum) line is a gorgeous pale pink that looks very much like NARS Turkish Delight 







Second from the left


----------



## blondie711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_I heard NYX lipgloss in beige is an exact match yeah?_

 
No way. NYX in beige has a lot of shimmer in it & is more beige/nude than pink. They aren't even close (to me). HTH!


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah i just realize that lol way to dark


----------



## themakeupdrawer (Jun 1, 2010)

Was going to mention Smashbox Pout too. It's not exact but it's VERY close. I LOVE Smashbox Lip Enhancing glosses -they're super moisturizing and not sticky like NARS glosses. Plus they smell clean and nice -unlike NARS which smells like crayons. I still love NARS glosses though -but prefer the texture and smell of Smashbox. Pout is a really pigmented shade since it's one of Smashbox's "true colors." Give it a try. =)

http://s761.photobucket.com/albums/x...ture053FIX.jpg

For review & swatches: The MakeUp Drawer: Old News (but still something to talk about): Smashbox "Wish for the Perfect Pout" Set

kali @ themakeupdrawer.blogspot.com


----------

